
Ask HN: Interesting Gift Ideas for engineers/techies/designers? - vkdelta
Hi All,
I have never seen such a post but wanted to ask HN folks. (I understand it is not Reddit)<p>Does HN have any interesting gift ideas for engineers&#x2F;techies&#x2F;designers?
======
jimmyjustice
one used motorcycle tire (smooth), 100' of 1/2 - 1" manila rope, and a hike in
the woods to find the perfect tire swing tree.

